# Melding Two Photos Into One



## YoYoSpin (Aug 16, 2008)

Several people have asked how I combine two photos into one, so here's a little how-to. The photo-melding process will vary depending on what programs you use, but here's how I do it. 

Using Paint Shop Pro v7...click on this link and then click on the arrow inside the screenshot for a short how-to video: http://screencast.com/t/OzoUmdHzoO . You can re-run the video, using this link, as many times as you want. If you'll do a "Paint Shop Pro" search on eBay, you'll find lots of copies of this program, one or two revisions out of date but 100% service-able, for less than $30.

Then I use another program called VuePrint ( http://www.hamrick.com  ) to crop and re-size photos. Here's another video how-to on that process: http://screencast.com/t/74RY6uKE . I like VuePrint for resizing and cropping because it is so easy to use.


----------



## onewaywood (Aug 18, 2008)

Love the subject material in that "how to " video  great job Ed


----------

